# green spotted puffers



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

how many green spotted puffers could i put in a 20 gal?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One. No kidding. Any more than that is begging for trouble, and just one is still asking nicely for it.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

GSP, in my opinion, none. Get 2 figure eights and alot of plants for cover and maybe that will work out


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

id say one. Otherwise you can do one....MAYBE two figure eights. If you got the figure eights you may also be able to throw in some bumblebee gobies.
Be sure to keep them in brackish water.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

well every one at pet shops tell me three so that they wont gang up on each other. (watever that means)
But anyways i dont want a gsp i think ill go with the dog face.
Is there anything i should know about them?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

my bf noticed figure eights and i told him i'd need to do more research on them -- (he's driving me crazy LOL -but i'm grateful he's right there with me on the fish tank and not disaprovingly resentful of all the $ i've spent so far and the attention it takes) - so they are brackish...anyone here keep any?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

You have got to be kidding me....DOGFACED?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Have you done your homwork on these??????????? They need a 125 gallon tank minnium, They NEED full marine conditions and their teeth grow very fast and sometimes snails aren't enough and you have to drug the puffer to cut their teeth down so they don't get to big. You'll need a new tank, salt, skimmer, liverock, filter, sand, and lighting. It will cost you over $1000 to keep a dog faced puffer. Though you could keep figure 8s and small gobies in their in brackish water conditions for much less $.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's a link in case you still are looking at Doge face puffers
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=222&N=0


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

i think i got it fishboy they're no good.
U dont have to b that harsh a simple no will do the trick.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

ya thanx ill go for the figure 8's.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

not trying to be harsh, sorry. I've looked into them myself and all I own are 10 gallon tanks, I want a figure 8 too actualy


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Good Choice Fichboy.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Good Choice Fishboy.


----------

